# New Canadian "Network for Strategic Analysis"



## MarkOttawa (17 Aug 2020)

On-line initiative involving National Defence, Queen's University's Centre for International and Defence Policy and UQAM--several pieces up (e.g. "Competitions and Power Games in the Arctic – Realities, Fictions and Implications for Canada"), several forthcoming on-line events listed:



> Our watchwords are: responsiveness and creativity. Incubator of Canadian and global expertise on geostrategic events, we offer in-depth, real-time analyses of a turbulent world while developing the next generation of experts. Our work focuses primarily on the competition between great powers, multilateral defence cooperation, and the future of capacity building.
> ...
> Mobilize Knowledge. Train the Next Generation.
> 
> ...



Have a look.

Mark
Ottawa


----------

